# New Cabelas Firearms Policy



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A few days ago I called Cabelas in EGF to ask if they had a rifle in stock. I was told they have a new policy that they won't answer any questions about firearms over the phone and that I would have to come to the store and ask in person! The kid wouldn't even transfer my call the the gun counter! When I advised that I lived 100 miles away and a 200 mile round trip to ask if they had a gun in stock was ridiculous, I was politely told tough luck for me.

An email to the customer service department got me a response that did not explain the policy, but said they hoped I could put the situation "behind me" and remain a loyal Cabelas customer. No kidding.

This new policy and even more so their response has cost Cabelasas a customer that bought from them since they were a mail order outfit. All the Scheels stores around ND, Gerrells in Devils Lake, The Loft in Minot, are all more than willing to answer questions on the phone, and will all be getting the money I would have spent at Cabelas...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Drive over then send them a bill for your mileage with an explanation...............LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just spent about $300 in Cabelas in Louisiana and Kansas. If that is their attitude they can say good-bye to me too. They should remember their roots and who made them what they are today. It wasn't bunny huggers that built them into what they are.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A while back I had to exchange some thing I bought there and I was complaining to the customer service person about having to drive from Devils Lake for their screw up. I was told basically that was my problem for not living closer.

They jacked up their prices on primers and powder in the last few months too. 4-5 bucks per 1k primers or 1lb powder. Very pathetic. I am getting rid of my cabela's card, and won't shop there any more.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I heard a rumor(can not confirm) the my closest Cabelas, Indiana will not sell any firearms to Illinois residents now. It has always been, if I want to buy a handgun, I go there(1 1/2 hours) pay for it, then pay shipping to an FFL in Illinois.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just for the hell of it i called the mitchell sd cabelas and asked if they have any rem 700 7mag sps and well they dont had a used sendaro but that was on hold for some one else. I called front desk asked for gun department and the guy had questions answered in 30 seconds. The way i would get around the illinois thing is move.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL I agree


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

To put a positive spin on this, but it's not towards Cabelas, but Scheels. I'm stationed overseas, and I'm due back to ND at the end of April. I emailed Scheels through their website about buying a XDM .45ACP when I return. I had an email back within 24 hours, I reponded and the next email I recieved was less than 24hours and it was from one of the store managers. I saw the email traffic up to the point of them contacting me the second time, WOW! Needless to say I have a XDM on hold for me at the Fargo Scheels waiting for my return next month.

H2O


----------

